# Burris Handgun  Scope



## Bowbenderman (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wanted to let yall know how Burris handles their warranties. I sent my Burris 2x-7x Posi lock scope into them because it would not focus on 7x.  After a month wait I called them, a rep informed me that my tube was bent an because it had to be my fault it would not be covered under their life time, unconditional warranty.  It was installed on a 454 casuall, I know this is a heavy recoil handgun, that is why I went with the posi lock system.  I did not bend the tube, anyway, letting yall know what happened to me is my only recourse.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you suppose the recoil bent it then?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 11, 2013)

Bowbenderman said:


> Just wanted to let yall know how Burris handles their warranties. I sent my Burris 2x-7x Posi lock scope into them because it would not focus on 7x.  After a month wait I called them, a rep informed me that my tube was bent an because it had to be my fault it would not be covered under their life time, unconditional warranty.  It was installed on a 454 casuall, I know this is a heavy recoil handgun, that is why I went with the posi lock system.  I did not bend the tube, anyway, letting yall know what happened to me is my only recourse.



Did you install the scope?

If not, I would contact whomever did and let them know that Burris is claiming that they bent the scope during installation, as that is really the only time that you can bend the tube.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a Holosight from them that went bad after about a year and a half. I sent it back and asked them to repair it. They wrote me and said they did not repair their Holosights but would give me $100.00 off a Fast Fire.
They were about one year behind on delivery of Fast Fires. After about 9 months, I asked them why it was taking so long. They told me that the Fast Fires were being produced in China and they had no control over delivery dates. I opted to let them keep the Fast Fire.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 18, 2013)

hate to hear that but chose leupold next time!


----------



## GAR (Feb 19, 2013)

Guess i have been lucky with my Burris handgun scopes. Have not had one fail me yet. I do like them over the Leupold because of the differance in eye relief. If the Leupold had the same eye relief as the Burris i would own them instead.

Sorry to hear about your dillema.

Tom


----------



## guesswho (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like they should have replaced it anyway.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Apr 5, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, after several attempts, burris decided to replace my scope!!!!!


----------



## guesswho (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I guess better late than never, but it is pretty crappy that it took this long for them to decide.  

I've shot a 454 and a 460 S&W, it wouldn't surprise me if the recoil did bend the scope.


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 17, 2013)

Bowbenderman said:


> Just to let everyone know, after several attempts, burris decided to replace my scope!!!!!



Good to know cause my Fullfield on my slug gun decided to explode and I don't want any issues with Burris!


----------



## watermedic (Apr 17, 2013)

Recoil will not bend a tube. Improper ring alignment will though.


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 7, 2014)

What ever happen did they fix or charge u a arm in a leg


----------

